# BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10)



## MichiWolf (8. April 2017)

Hallo, Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neu vor etwa zwei Wochen gekauften PC.
System:
Prozessor: Intel i5 7600
GraKA: Gigabyte Geforce Gtx 1050 Ti 4GB
Mainboard: GA-Z270P-D3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB RAM

Habe ihn vor 2 Wochen in Betrieb genommen: Windows 10 drauf, Mainboard- sowie Grafikkartentreiber.

Der Rechner ist nun schon zum 5ten Mal abgestürzt (Bluescreen siehe im Anhang), immer an unterschiedlichen´Stellen´. Das erste Mal weiß ich nicht mehr genau (glaube beim Surfen im Internet, beim zweiten Mal habe ich 4 Youtube Tabs in Google Chrome gleichzeitig geöffnet, beim dritten Mal ist er direkt beim Hochfahren abgestürzt, beim vierten Mal während ich das Spiel NFS Most Wanted 2 gespielt habe, und das letzte Mal war grade eben, wo ich diesen Post schreiben wollte (Zufall?). 

Ich habe versucht den Fehler zu finden und zu beheben, indem ich bereits Folgendes gemacht habe: 
1. Treiber aktualisiert/auf den neuesten Stand gebracht --> Absturz kam auch danach wieder
2. Windows-Arbeitsspeicherdiagnosetool laufen lassen --> keine Fehler gefunden
3. Befehl sfc/scannow durchgeführt --> keine Fehler gefunden
4. Befehlt chkdsk/f  ausführen --> keine Fehler gefunden
5. MemTest86 laufen lassen --> keine Errors vorhanden

Ich weiß nun nicht mehr weiter, da mein Wissensschatz über PC`s begrenzt ist, und bräuchte nun eure Hilfe (möchte nicht gleich den Rechner wieder zurück schicken)!

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was kann ich noch tun?

Viele Grüße

Michi

P.S.: Der Geforce Game Ready Driver Version 04/06/2017 ließ sich nicht updaten, da "Das NVIDIA Installationsprogramm kann nicht fortgesetzt werden. Erforderliche Dateien Fehlen", aber vor dem 04.04.17 war der aktuellste drauf und der Pc ist ja trotzdem abgeschmiert.


----------



## marko597710 (8. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Schaue mal ins bios ob timings und volt stimmt von ram


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Mit CPU-Z Tool kannste mal alles hier rein posten was Ramwerte angeht.Damit wir mal eine Vorstellung haben wie zu Zeit das bei dir konfiguriert ist(Ramspannung,Frequenzen,Latenzen und Kommandrate).Sind die Rameinstellung bei dir jetzt im UEFI Einstellung im Standard geblieben(JEDEC) was auch das Board unterstützen muß?
Oder haste du,falls das Ramriegel sind die höhere Frequenzen vertragen per XMP Profil
eine höhere Frequenz(Profil) gewählt z.B. 3200Mhz?Genauere Rambezeichnung und Herstellername wäre auch gut zu wissen.Welche UEFi Version hat das Board,eventuell könnte ein update des UEFi,s das problem beheben,wenn es kein Ramdefekt sein sollte.
Bei Ram probleme sollte man jedes einzeln testen und das am besten mit Memtest und nicht nur fünf Min laufen lassen und sagen ist doch alles ok.
Das muß schon einige Std. ohne fehler durchlaufen erst dann hat man die gewissheit das die auch wirklich fehlerfrei ist.
Und alle relevante Mainboardtreiber sind installiert?

grüße Brex


----------



## MichiWolf (9. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Danke schonmal,  also hier im Anhang von CPU-Z die Screenshots. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was das alles bedeutet. Genauso geht es mir mit dem JEDEC Standard (habe das gegooglet, werde aber auch nicht schlauer, was das jetzt genau mit dem Board zu tun hat, und wie ich das überprüfen kann? 
MemTest habe ich über 8h durchlaufen lassen, alle relevanten Mainboardtreiber sind installiert.
Ich habe nichts verstellt, seitdem ich den PC habe, also auch keine höhere Frequenz gewählt.

Das BIOS ist die Version F1 vom 29.11.16. Auch hier im Anhang mal ein Bild wie das ganze aussieht

Viele Grüße 

Michi


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ich würde ein UEFI (BIOS) empfehlen auf F3.Da wurden einige dinge verbesser wie DDR Ram stabilität und kompatibilität(F2) aber auch V core Spannung(F3).
Hast die erste Version UEFI Version.Ich denke da liegt das problem.Handbuch ist beschrieben wie man einen UEFI update macht,hier zum Link(BIOS),
Es gibt noch eine F4a das ist eine Beta Version die für normal Leute nicht relevant ist.

GA-Z270P-D3 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE

grüße Brex


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Das Bios Update würde ich auch empfehlen.
Anschließend erneut einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter "Memory") posten, um zu sehen, ob die Timings vom RAM nun korrekt eingestellt werden.
Wie in den geposteten Screenshots zu erkennen ist (CPU-Z Reiter "SPD"), sehen die RAM Profile (JEDEC) als "schnellste" Einstellung *18*-17-17-39 Latenzen vor.
Das Board stellt die Latenzen jedoch mit *17*-17-17-39 ein.
Es wäre nicht auszuschließen, dass hierdurch die Probleme verursacht werden. Sollte nach dem BIOS Update die Latenzen noch genau so eingestellt sein, könntest/müsstest du dies im Bios korrigieren und den ersten Timing-Wert (CAS) manuell auf [18] (oder entpsrechend der JEDEC Profile auch höher) einstellen.


----------



## MichiWolf (12. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Werde nochmal Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller halten und dann eure Vorschläge durchführen.
Ich melde mich dann nächste Woche wieder 

Viele Grüße


Michi


----------



## MichiWolf (16. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

So habe das Motherboard jetzt auf die Version F3 aktualisiert.
Hier der Screenshot. Verändert hat sich nichts bezüglich der Latenzen. Muss ich das nun umstellen, wie geht das?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ist denn seit der Bios Umstellung wieder ein Problem aufgetreten?
Wenn nicht, müsste ja nicht zwingend etwas umgestellt werden.
Falls doch, gib bescheid, dann gehen wir die manuellen Einstellungen im Bios an.


----------



## MichiWolf (25. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

So habe jetzt mal abgewartet und beobachtet. Der Memory_Management BSOD ist seitdem nicht mehr aufgetreten. 
Aber es gab trotzdem zwei Abstürze mit anderen BSODs.

Zum einen gab es wieder beim Videos schauen einen Absturz mit dem Fehler "System_pte_misuse".

Zum anderen gab es einen Absturz, als ich in Assassin`s Creed mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt habe, dabei das Anti-Aliasing von 2x MSAA auf 8x MSAA gestellt, und als ich zurück ins Spiel gegangen bin, kam dann der Absturz mit dem BSOD "System_Service_Exception".

Bin euch auf jeden Fall schonmal echt dankbar, dass die ständigen Memory Management BSODs aufgehört haben, habt ihr bezüglich der neuen ´Probleme´ Ideen?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Lade bitte die aktuellsten Dumps hier hoch. Vermutlich ist auch hier der Grund für die Abstürze der Gleiche. Will mir aber zur Sicherheit mal die Dumps ansehen.


----------



## MichiWolf (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Wo finde ich diese? (Hab schon davon gehört) Und das sind ja .dmp Dateien, kann man die einfach so hochladen?


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Die Dumps findest du unter C:\Windows\Minidumps. Die dort enthaltenen Dumps auf den Desktop kopieren (oder ein anderes NICHT-Windows Verzeichnis) und dort im ZIP Format einpacken. Dann kannst du sie hier wie ein Bild hochladen.


----------



## MichiWolf (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Habe dort keine Dumps gefunden und habe aber durch deinen Beitrag "Bluescreen auswerten - How to" herausgefunden, dass bei mir ´automatisches Speicherabbild´ eingestellt ist. Unter C:\Windows finde ich keine .dmp Datei. 
Auch nicht unter C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports. Was nun?


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Wähle mal Kernelspeicherabbild aus.
Ist der Reiter auch raus bei automatisch Neustart ausführen?


----------



## MichiWolf (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Hatte heute einen Memory_Management Absturz. Ein Dump ist vorhanden --> auf den Destkop gezogen --> Einzippen lassen --> dann kam die Fehlermeldung "Datei nicht gefunden oder keine Leseberechtigung"

Was soll ich machen...


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Kannst du nicht einfach aus dem Explorer heraus mit einem rechtsklick anwählen "zu einem Archiv hinzufügen"?
Mit 7zip zb.


----------



## MichiWolf (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ja also lag daran, dass ich kein Besitzer war, habe dies aber jetzt geändert (versteh das sowieso nicht, ich bin ja Admin, aber unter Besitzer stand nur Administratoren und nicht mein Benutzerkonto-Name). 
Problem ist trotzdem, dass sich die Datei nicht hochladen lässt hier. Habe es jetzt dreimal versucht und der Upload und es kommt zwar erst `wird hochgeladen`, aber nach ner Zeit verschwindet das auch wieder und die datei ist nicht hochgeladen worden (Dateigröße 137 MB).


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

137 MB?Du sollst nicht den ganzen Windows Ordner hochladen.
Die Datei hat die Endung .dmp und ist ca. 500 KB groß oder sogar kleiner wenn sie gepackt wird.
Wieviel Bsod Dateien sind denn da im Ordner?Erstmal nur den letzten hochladen.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ein Kernelspeicherabbild kann auch größer werden. Nur die Minidumps (wie der Name schon sagt) enthalten nur die nötigsten Infos zum Absturz und sind deswegen auch sehr klein (Mini eben).

Wie auch immer... das Kernelspeicherabbild musst du aufgrund der Größe bei einem Filehoster hochladen (GoogleDrive, OneDrive, Dropbox, etc) und uns den Link zur Datei hier posten.


----------



## MichiWolf (13. Mai 2017)

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files

So endlich hat das geklappt  

Hab übrigens jetzt die einstellungen für Mindidumps.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Mai 2017)

Bei mir zeigt der mit dem Debugger Symbol Fehler an und damit lässt sich das ganze nur schwer auswerten.
Bei dem Bluescreenviewer zeigt er auch nix brauchbares.
Evt. sieht Simpel mehr;D

Hast du das mal laufen lassen?Download Intel(R) Processor Diagnostic Tool


----------



## MichiWolf (19. Mai 2017)

Das Tool habe ich laufen lassen --> alles in Ordnung.

Gestern Abend hatte ich wieder einen Absturz mit glaube ich "kernel_security_check_failure" (Kernel war zumindest am Anfang). Anbei die Mini-Dumps:


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Mai 2017)

Bug Check 0x139: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE - Windows 10 hardware dev
0x3 FAST_FAIL_CORRUPT_LIST_ENTRY
Bug Check 0x4E: PFN_LIST_CORRUPT - Windows 10 hardware dev
Evt. musst du die Taktrate der Cpu auch noch ein wenig anpassen.
Hast du das Creators Update schon drauf v. win 1703?
Hab leider immer Symbol Fehler beim auswerten mit dem Win Debugger.Hast du kleines Speicherabild erstellen eingestellt bei dir?


----------



## MichiWolf (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Leider versteh ich da nur Bahnhof, Schwarzseher. Wie meinst du das mit CPU-Taktrate anpassen, und wie funktioniert das/ woher weiß ich was der richtige Einstellwert ist.
Das Creators Update habe ich drauf. Und ich habe Minidumps eingestellt.
Hatte heute wieder einen Memory_Management BSOD, hier die Minidumps.

Beim Wiederhochfahren des PC`s kam "Laufwerk  ("\\?\System_Partition) wird überprüft und repariert". Vllt. gibt das einen Hinweis auf den Fehler.

Vielleicht kann Simpel mehr sagen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ja Simpel kennt sich da gut uns .Kannst ihn ja mal pers. anschreiben.
Hast du die Festplatte mal überprüft mit Crystaldiskinfo?

memory_corruption
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
Deutet ja schon in Richtung Speicher.Memtest hattest du aber schon gemacht.
Wie Simpel schonmal angedeutet hatte die Timings vielleicht mal etwas abschwächen .21-17-17-39
Sowas genau zu deuten ist immer sehr schwer.


----------



## MichiWolf (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Stimmt, die sind ja bei mir auf 17-17-17-39 eingestellt.
In CPU-Z steht da jetzt:
JEDEC #9:    18-17-17-39 
JEDEC #10: 19-17-17-39
JEDEC #11: 20-17-17-39
JEDEC #12: 21-17-17-39

Was davon muss ich jetzt wie im BIOS einstellen? (Hätt ich doch bloß mehr Ahnung...)

Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall gleich mal im Bios umsehen, wo man das einstellen kann.

Danke vielmals!!!


----------



## MichiWolf (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ah, schon gefunden


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ja genau am besten mit dem langsamsten anfangen.Du brauchst ja nur den ersten Wert (Cas) zu ändern also mal mit 21 anfangen und testen
schau mal unter:Advanced Memory Settings im Bios Seite 23 im Handbuch
XMP ist deaktiviert?Oder verschiedene Profile vorhanden?

EDit:Geht doch!


----------



## MichiWolf (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

So 21 eingestellt und abgewartet, heute wieder ein Bluescreen Security_Kernel_Check_Failure bekommen, es lag also nicht daran. Bin kurz davor, den Rechner jetzt nach 3 Monaten Benutzung einfach zurückzusenden und nach Reperatur verlangen. 
Was mir noch neuerdings aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich die Lautsprecher hinten anstecke, kommt ab und zu vom Realtek Audio Manager die Meldung "ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen", "Ein Stecker wurde wieder eingesteckt", vorher waren die Boxen vorne angesteckt, da kam das Problem nicht.
Zudem ist mir aufgefallen (und ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass ich mir das nur einbilde), dass wenn ich Youtube Videos anschaue (ganz normal, nicht Vollbild), ab und zu mal so leichte, kleine Streifen aufflackern (schon selten, aber trotzdem sind sie irgendwann mal da). 
Hab den ebenfalls neuen Monitor mal an meinen alten Rechner angeschlossen, und da trat bisher dasselbe Problem nicht auf.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: BSOD "Memory Management" (Win 10) - HILFE!*

Ja wenn noch gewährleistung drauf ist würde ich mich auch nicht mehr damit rumärgern.Evt. hat doch das Board einen Defekt.
Vielleicht versuchst du dein Glück auch mal mit einem Ryzen System


----------



## billy336 (5. August 2018)

Hi, ich weiss dass der thread schon sehr alt ist, aber hast du das Problem irgendwie lösen können und weisst du woran es lag?

 Ich habe leider ähnliches Problem. Ich habe mindestens 2-3x/Tag bsod Abstürze und jedes mal eine andere Meldung. Habe schon alles erdenkliche versucht: uefi update, Windows neu aufgesetzt, neueste Treiber, memtest ect. Ich habe einfach keine Ahnung warum das passiert. Ausserdem kommen die bsdos auch immer völlig unterschiedlich: mal beim hochfahren, mal beim runterfahren, mal beim Surfen, mal beim zocken, manchmal läuft der Rechner 5std auf Hochtouren absolut stabil.  
Ständig auch mit einer anderen Meldung. Mal "kmode exception not Handled", mal "page fault in nonpaged area", und viele andere, selten kommt 2x die gleiche Meldung.

Die Temperaturen sind alle im grünen Bereich. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären. Irgend ein Teil scheint  zu spinnen aber ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer welches es sein soll.

Ich bauen schon seit jahren meine pc's selbst und hatte noch nie solche Probleme, weswegen ich anfängerfehler ausschliessen würde


----------



## vlim (5. August 2018)

billy336 schrieb:


> Ich habe mindestens 2-3x/Tag bsod Abstürze und jedes mal eine andere Meldung. Habe schon alles erdenkliche versucht: uefi update, Windows neu aufgesetzt, neueste Treiber, memtest ect.



Läuft dein Rechner @Stock oder hast du übertaktet?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. August 2018)

Würde auch Richtung OC gehen und Ram weil dort auch oft verschiedene Meldungen auftreten.
Was für ein Memtest hast du genommen und wieviel Durchläufe hast du gemacht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2018)

billy336 schrieb:


> Ständig auch mit einer anderen Meldung. Mal "kmode exception not Handled", mal "page fault in nonpaged area", und viele andere, selten kommt 2x die gleiche Meldung.


 Was sagt Crystal Disk Info zur Festplatte:
CrystalDiskInfo – Crystal Dew World ?
Welche Windows-Version ist aktiv: Ausführen: winver - Enter ?

Laß mal einen Moderator den Beitrag in einen neuen Thread umwandeln.


----------

